# Typical...



## gradygirl (Sep 3, 2006)

Your typical drunk...umm...almost anyone. (Was going to say college student, but that would imply that people under 21 actually drink...hehe.) We have lots of them here.  







Here's a question. What would you actually do with this person if you were called to this scene?


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 3, 2006)

i don't even know what to do after looking at that pic, heh...


----------



## Jon (Sep 5, 2006)

Well... Last year, I had a call for an 18 y/o female "freshman" in a fetal position in the shower.... looked very similar. Her friends had tried to "sober her up" with a cold shower.

When that didn't work, we got called.... We had to do a 2-man carry 10 feet out of the shower room, over an 8-inch step... And she was covered in vomit.... and soaking wet....

Reason #1 I don't see getting trashed as "a good time"


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 5, 2006)

Jon said:


> Reason #1 I don't see getting trashed as "a good time"



Nobody said that it was a good time for *you* 

As for the guy in the photo, he looks like he needs a collar and a backboard.... along with a strong cup of coffee somewhere down the line.


----------



## c-spine (Sep 6, 2006)

I'd collar and board as well - he looks a bit ... um... red in the face. I think maybe a little 02 isn't out of line...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 6, 2006)

More typical full arrest @ 0500 ... vagaling out on the throne, one of the highest death rate time and location. 
R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Sep 6, 2006)

Great point, Rid..


With regards to this guy... well, if he is inebriated and showing signs of altered mental status, he has just won himself a board and collar, and perhaps a trip to the Trauma Center... I don't know if he whacked his head on the "Hiney Hiders (R)" (Yes... it is a brand name... I saw the boxes for the bathrooms at the new building at work).

Since patient access is going to be difficult, I'd call FD to stabalize the "throne" and perhaps assist in removing some of the partitions to improve access and safety for all.

if patient has a severly decreased GCS (<8) they probably also just won the ET Tube prize as well.

Oh, and all the crew would have to place bets on his Blood Alcohol content!


----------



## c-spine (Sep 6, 2006)

Jon said:


> Oh, and all the crew would have to place bets on his Blood Alcohol content!



LOL!! I'll bet some beer money on ... wait... what's the legal limit now? :blush:


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 6, 2006)

c-spine said:


> LOL!! I'll bet some beer money on ... wait... what's the legal limit now? :blush:



Depends on what you're doing. I have a cop friend that brings his brethylizer on camping trips with us. One of the guys got up to a .17 and man, was he hating life.


----------



## BrandoEMT (Sep 6, 2006)

Minnesota has a legal limit of .08 used to be .10

I'd give him a collar and long board. O2, maybe an airway if he isn't breathing adequately, assess for any bleeds or bruising. Give a good ole sternum rub just for the fun of it and have my partner take care of the PT so I don't have to smell him.


----------



## Guardian (Sep 6, 2006)

Jon said:


> Well... Last year, I had a call for an 18 y/o female "freshman" in a fetal position in the shower.... looked very similar. Her friends had tried to "sober her up" with a cold shower.
> 
> When that didn't work, we got called.... We had to do a 2-man carry 10 feet out of the shower room, over an 8-inch step... And she was covered in vomit.... and soaking wet....
> 
> Reason #1 I don't see getting trashed as "a good time"



lol, good one


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 6, 2006)

Jon said:


> Well... Last year, I had a call for an 18 y/o female "freshman" in a fetal position in the shower.... looked very similar. Her friends had tried to "sober her up" with a cold shower.
> 
> When that didn't work, we got called.... We had to do a 2-man carry 10 feet out of the shower room, over an 8-inch step... And she was covered in vomit.... and soaking wet....
> 
> Reason #1 I don't see getting trashed as "a good time"



Haha, sounds familiar. A friend of mine (wait, did I just admit that?) got drunk and decided that he would take a shower, but wanted to "wash his clothes, too," so he got in the shower fully clothed. Of course, he's pretty obnoxious when he gets drunk, so he was a P.I.T.A. when the ambulance got there. Needless to say, he rode in cuffs to the hospital...

Oh, yeah, this happened twice...to the same guy. :wacko:


----------

